# Best way to migrate to NZ



## irah88

Hi,
I am 24 yrs old and my wife is 23. We've both completed our bachelor of Engg degrees. I've done BE in IT and my wife has done BE in Electronics & Communication. I've also completed my PG Diploma in IT related subjects. Now, We both are working in IT companies and have an experience of just over 1 year and 6 months each.

My wife intends to study further in NZ and I intend to work there after having an experience of minimum 2 years. So, we are considering 2 scenarios to migrate to NZ-

1. *I aply for PR: *As per the *POINTS INDICATOR* while applying for EOI in the NZ immigration website, we scored 120, where we felt we have lesser chances of getting the invitation for applying for residency.

2. *My wife applies for student visa and I go there as a dependent: * Here, we are aware that the student can get work permit after their higher studies are over. But how should the dependent apply for a work permit? I am asking this because one of the consultants here said *I'd need a job offer letter to get a work permit* and another said *I can apply for a work visa as a dependent once my wife gets her student visa, without having a job offer.* Also, if I get a job and after my wife's student is not valid, can I convert my work visa as a dependent to Residency or independent work visa?

Which is the best way to migrate to NZ? Please suggest.


----------



## topcat83

irah88 said:


> Hi,
> I am 24 yrs old and my wife is 23. We've both completed our bachelor of Engg degrees. I've done BE in IT and my wife has done BE in Electronics & Communication. I've also completed my PG Diploma in IT related subjects. Now, We both are working in IT companies and have an experience of just over 1 year and 6 months each.
> 
> My wife intends to study further in NZ and I intend to work there after having an experience of minimum 2 years. So, we are considering 2 scenarios to migrate to NZ-
> 
> 1. *I aply for PR: *As per the *POINTS INDICATOR* while applying for EOI in the NZ immigration website, we scored 120, where we felt we have lesser chances of getting the invitation for applying for residency.
> 
> 2. *My wife applies for student visa and I go there as a dependent: * Here, we are aware that the student can get work permit after their higher studies are over. But how should the dependent apply for a work permit? I am asking this because one of the consultants here said *I'd need a job offer letter to get a work permit* and another said *I can apply for a work visa as a dependent once my wife gets her student visa, without having a job offer.* Also, if I get a job and after my wife's student is not valid, can I convert my work visa as a dependent to Residency or independent work visa?
> 
> Which is the best way to migrate to NZ? Please suggest.


Hi there
I'm afraid that it is unlikely that anyone here will be able to answer your query. This is the type of recommendation that is best made after discussion with a (registered) immigration agent. You will find a list of them on Immigration Advisers Authority | Licensed professionals = protected migrants.

This forum should not (and cannot) be used in place of an immigration agent - we can only tell you what our experience is and not advise.


----------



## gemaltu

topcat83 said:


> Hi there
> I'm afraid that it is unlikely that anyone here will be able to answer your query. This is the type of recommendation that is best made after discussion with a (registered) immigration agent. You will find a list of them on Immigration Advisers Authority | Licensed professionals = protected migrants.
> 
> This forum should not (and cannot) be used in place of an immigration agent - we can only tell you what our experience is and not advise.


Dear,

I want to apply for EOI.I want to clear the following questions please.

1-I have IELTS 6 overall and 6.5 in Speaking module.

and my entire bachlor degree is in english (University letter also available).

Should I apply on this basis? or i need 6.5


2- I have ACS skill assesment for 263111 ANZSCO code ,9 years exp and Bachlor degree in computer sciences equals to AQF bachelor degree - Australia in computer sciences.

Should I apply on this basis? Is I needed code and education assessed by the NZQA or no need

I shall be thankfull to prode details so I apply as soon as possible.


----------



## topcat83

gemaltu said:


> Dear,
> 
> I want to apply for EOI.I want to clear the following questions please.
> 
> 1-I have IELTS 6 overall and 6.5 in Speaking module.
> 
> and my entire bachlor degree is in english (University letter also available).
> 
> Should I apply on this basis? or i need 6.5
> 
> 
> 2- I have ACS skill assesment for 263111 ANZSCO code ,9 years exp and Bachlor degree in computer sciences equals to AQF bachelor degree - Australia in computer sciences.
> 
> Should I apply on this basis? Is I needed code and education assessed by the NZQA or no need
> 
> I shall be thankfull to prode details so I apply as soon as possible.


Gemaltu, As you quoted my post you must have read it. So my answer is the same. We cannot give advice as we are not an agent. Also please don't duplicate your posts. Once is enough.


----------

